# Over Table Saw Dust Collection



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

My Unisaw is on a mobile base and must be moved. I am looking for top of blade dust collection systems that would be mobile with my saw. Any recommendations from those in similar situations?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*buy one or build one?*

This is by far the cheapest one I've seen: http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TSGUARD.html

For my own use I made one from 2" PVC supported on the splitter. Not every saw has a splitter so that may not work in your case. A Rigid shop vac hose adapts to the PVC with a plastic sleeve from a plastic bottle.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> For my own use I made one from 2" PVC supported on the splitter. Not very saw has a splitter so that may not work in your case. A Rigid shop vac hose adapts to the PVC with a plastic sleeve from a plastic bottle.


I love that set up you have. I may buy a splitter just so I can use it.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Love my Shark Guard...


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Good suggestions, but what about other brand options? I would like to see experiences with a variety of systems.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I prefer to buy one at this point.


----------

